# Looking for: 1 M Rat, Swift Current, SK



## SgtPigeon (Apr 3, 2007)

Country: Canada
State/Region: Saskatchewan
City/Town: Swift current
Number of rats: 1
Sex: Male
Age range preferred: young to adult
Colours preferred: Agouti, black, Mink but color is not a big concern.
Neutered: preferred but not necessary.
Temperament: Laidback & affectionate or cuddly
Medical problems: Iâ€™m inexperienced but can seek help and support at local vet if rat has medical issues.
Travel and pick up?: Possibly, I would prefer too but may not be able to if rat is not is Saskatchewan. Will meet half way if owner is out of province!!
Other: I've been looking for a local breeder but all the sites I've gone to had not been updated for 2 years. If you know of or are a breeder in Sask (or Manitoba, willing to meet me at a half way point.) who has a site please link me, thank you. I can post pictures of my cage and carrier if requested, please do ask me anything you want, I'm hoping to make a good home for a squishy laprat. 

Preferred donation: $ 15 / what is asked for.


----------

